# Free Beagle Pups



## Steve Shaw (Apr 25, 2012)

I have 2 male beagle pups that are 10 weeks old. They are from premium stock (Branko Line). I do not have time to train them at this time. They are pure hunting dogs and need to start tracking. I can be reached at 517-294-2571.


----------



## Steve Shaw (Apr 25, 2012)

The puppies have gone to a nice home. Thanks to everyone for the interest.


----------

